# From cold upstate NY



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome, Turkeydogger. It's good to hear that you have lots of experience with beekeeping. Sorry to hear about your Warre hive failing though. Did you figure out why they failed?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome TD!


----------



## turkeydogger (Jan 26, 2013)

Bubbles said:


> Welcome, Turkeydogger. It's good to hear that you have lots of experience with beekeeping. Sorry to hear about your Warre hive failing though. Did you figure out why they failed?


One beekeeper said it could have been what is called a suicide swarm. Possible there was a late swarm and the queen that was left was no good. Since there was no brood the bees figured they were doomed so they just left. Then the hive was robbed so I was left with 3 boxes of empty comb. Plan on trying again this spring


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome, TD
Nice to see another upstater here


----------



## No-sage (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome from another NY'er. I'm a ways downriver from you in Niskayuna.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

welcome fellow NYer


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Have you considered disease or what they call the disapearing disease. Now if you haven't heard of that learn how to spell disappearing and google it


----------

